# iPhone 6/6s Otterbox Defender Case



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a USED Otterbox Defender case AND Phone Skope case. It’s in good shape but the screen protector on the Otterbox case is scuffed up a bit but really doesn’t get in the way of using the phone. I’m only selling because I bought a new phone. I bought the Defender case because Phone Skope case is made specifically for the Otterbox case (so you don’t ever have to remove your phone from its case when using your Phone Skope) which is really nice. I’m asking $10 for the Otterbox case and Phone Skope case. You’ll have to come to me if you want it. I’m in West Jordan. Text me at 435-669-2137. Thanks for looking!

I have the eye piece adapter but it's only good if you have a Vortex Diamondback spotter.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have my Phone Skope case that I'll throw in with this (read edited details above).


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD


----------

